# Are Crocs worth the money?



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

I've been eyeing up some Crocs for my kiddo's for this summer. I figure they can even wear them into the fall w/socks. I found a website where they're about $25 including shipping. Is that a good deal, or are the ones at Payless just as good for 1/2 the price?! TIA!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

My kids both have the Crocs clogs. The LOVE them. My little boy will go get them from the front door and wants to wear them all the time. He also has some See Kai Run sandals and Ecco boots, but he seems to really prefer the Crocs. They're also easy to clean and get on and off, and they seem to be holding up very well. I've not noticed any stink coming from them, either.

I have a pair of the Crocs "Athens" flip flops, and I'm a total barefoot gal. But the first day I got those babies, after wearing them while out and about, I came home and took them off . . . and realized that I was less comfortable barefoot than I was in my Crocs!

I hate to be all trendy like that, but I was won over.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

: Sound dreamy!!


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

My kids have both Crocs and Airwalks. I cannot tell a difference between the two except one time my DD was playing outside with the hose. She had one Croc on and one Airwalk. The Croc seemed to dry faster.

My son wears through his Crocs and Airwalks equally fast. One of his Crocs currently has a huge hole in the front so they don't seem any more durable.

So I'd say Crocs and Airwalks are basically the same except for price and I think Crocs are made in the USA versus probably China for Airwalks.


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

DD loves her crocs. She does stumble on pavement a little more than with regular shoes because of the material, but she loves wearing them. She (and I) also love that she can get them on and off by herself, too. She's almost 2.5.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

there are so many knock-offs now. we just bought a pair of Carter's knock-offs for dd2, but dd1 decided she wanted the real thing. i think she may have just been overwhelmed by the number of different styles in the knock-offs so we went to a store that just had crocs and all she had to do was pick the color. there were knock-offs by skechers and esprit and some more brands i didn't recognize. i couldn't tell much difference by feeling them. we'll see which ones hold up better. if you have a girl the knock-offs had more patterns and add-ons (a row of rhinestones, flowers, etc).


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

My DDs love them and wear them all the time ... with and without socks ... they think they are great! Very durable too.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

I've got a pair of the Airwalks from last summer and I love them, but I didn't know if the Crocs would be less clumsy for smaller children, kwim?

I've been looking online for pink Crocs and I can't find her size anyway. So maybe we'll end up at Payless anyway!!


----------



## Leiahs (Jul 29, 2005)

My DD has had a pair of Airwalks from Payless for the past year, and while they're a bit tight now, they're still her favorite shoes and still wears them every time possible. They cost $7 when we bought them, and they're getting worn on the soles, but oh my goodness, for how much she's used them, and how long they've lasted, I'd pay $25 for them. Although of all the knock-offs, I find the Airwalks to be the absolute best version, the material is much softer and not hard/uncomfortable like all the other ones seem to be. I can't tell a difference in feel between my real crocs and DD's airwalks. So if you can get some from Payless, do that, otherwise the real thing are worth the money, IMO.


----------



## annethcz (Apr 1, 2004)

I'll be buying the real ones next time. My 5yo DD had her Sketchers crocks-look-alikes for a week and a half before the back strap broke.


----------



## mistymama (Oct 12, 2004)

I lub my crocs .. the knock offs I tried on didn't feel anywhere near as comfy.

My son has two pairs that have already lasted about 9 months. Before that he had another pair he outgrew. They really do last!!


----------



## Ilovelife (Jun 6, 2004)

My dd had about 5 pairs of sandals at the beginning of last summer. She wouldn't wear any of them. I broke down & bought her some Crocs & I don't think she's taken them off since. Really. She wore them all last summer and fall (EVERY day) and then all winter at preschool 2 mornings a week (they need soft shoes/slippers inside) and a couple months ago we brought them back home & she's been wearing them daily since. I can't believe they still fit her. I tried a pair on & they do seem comfy. I also tried on some knock-offs and they were not comfy. But there are a lot of brands now, so I'm sure some are better than others.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

My DD has 5 pairs, all Crocs (pink, brown, red, bright green, blue).

I will only buy Crocs not the no-names (crocs are softer, nothing like them).







They are very comfy, easy to get on/off and she loves them. We also have the jibbetz and she love them! And yes, you can wear them year round with the exception of the coldest part of the winter.


----------



## mommy68 (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beanma* 
if you have a girl the knock-offs had more patterns and add-ons (a row of rhinestones, flowers, etc).

Crocs sold the jibbetz before the no-names had add-ons. LOL! You can find them at most stores that carry the shoes. They're expensive but so worth it.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

they're the only thing ds will wear. he has two pairs and mis-matches them on purpose. i think i need to get some for dd too, since all day long she's clomping around in ds'.


----------



## juliaboolia (May 29, 2007)

dd loves her crocs. She has multiple pairs and they are pretty much all she likes to wear. She wears them in the fall with socks and all summer long


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

crocs also has really excellent customer service. i broke one of the rivets on my black pair and they sent me a whole baggie of rivets for free. and they're from colorado! support mah homestate, mmkay?


----------



## Isaac'sMa (Mar 13, 2006)

This same thread was *just* started in "Frugality and Finances" and one mama posted that the ones from Payless were recalled b/c the side button piece kept popping off the toddler shoes. Apparently they were going to fix that issue and re-stock with new ones...but still, it makes you wonder.

Seems like overall the mamas on that thread like the real deal! Less stink, they hold up better, softer foam etc...


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

DD has a pair of pink Aqua Ducks from Shoe Carnival. They are great! Super soft and they float!

Grandma bought them for her. At first I was worried that she would trip or lose them as she walks (she likes the strap up) but nope.

It's nice she can quickly slip them on and off. She can where them to the zoo, where they have fountain play areas, and no worries about them getting wet. they are dry in a snap.

I am thinking about getting a pair for myself.


----------



## rubelin (Feb 3, 2002)

totally worth it. They're all we wear (I have the maryJanes). Both my kids have had knock-offs (one from Target, and the Airwalks from Payless) and the real ones are a ton better. The material stays more flexible and soft and the straps are much more durable.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

My kids have knock-offs. 2 have Dawgs, another has Holeyshoes. They got them lat summer & we haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## boatbaby (Aug 30, 2004)

I can't stand Crocs (or croc style shoes in general)

Because they size over 2 numbers (8-9 for example) they never fit right. My DS is CONSTANTLY tripping and falling when he wears his and can't really run in them or climb well.

That and he often kicks them off very easily without a good fit and I don't know about it. So we'll be at the grocery store and the clerk will say "Your son is missing a shoe" and then we run back up and down every aisle looking for the flipped off Croc.

And... they're ugly. At least I think so.

That's my 2 cents. For us they were a gift and we only use them at the beach or something short like to take the dog out if possible.

DS DOES live that he can put them on himself. But I avoid them for him (and me for that matter)


----------



## kalimay (May 25, 2005)

My daughter got a pair of purple ones for her birthday 3 months ago and has not worn any other shoes since.
She can be in and out of creeks and puddles and they are so easy off and on. She doesn't seem to have any trouble running and climbing in them.
She loves them.


----------



## KnockedUpButtercup (Feb 20, 2007)

God yes...we all live in ours. When they get smelly and funky I just put them through the washing machine with a load of towels, and they're good as new. In fact, my 60 year old father demanded a pair last father's day, and my mother had to force him not to wear them to church.

Holly


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

My DD wanted them very badly. she got them for Easter and they give her a blister where that little black button is on the inside. She can't wear them without socks and who wants to wear socks in the summer?


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy68* 
Crocs sold the jibbetz before the no-names had add-ons. LOL! You can find them at most stores that carry the shoes. They're expensive but so worth it.

actually, i'm pretty sure the jibbetz are made by a third party and not the crocs company. they fit fine in the knock-offs, too. dd2 got some for her knock-offs, but dd1 didn't want any for her real crocs. she said they tickled. i doubt dd1 is going to wear her crocs that much unless it's just from peer pressure. she could have used a size 11/12, but they have 10/11 and 12/13 so we had to size up and her feet are swimming in them. she doesn't usually go for that. dd2's carter's knock-off's are mary jane style with a velcro and elastic strap that goes over the top f the foot and they seem to be made narrower, too, so her feet aren't about to fall out at any moment. she was upset that i took them off of her while she was having a nap yesterday







!

ETA: oops, i stand corrected. Jibbetz used to be independent, but Crocs recently acquired them -- http://www1.jibbitz.com/aboutus/ .


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

Oh boy, this decision is getting tougher for me instead of easier









I wish I could go shopping today, but it's over an hour drive one way to get to a town where I could find Crocs and Airwalks....


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

I love them for a few reasons!

they fit for two sizes, and fit well for each size! Because my kids go sock-less most of the time the crocs get warm and somewhat sticky to their feet, making them a secure fit.

I have tried the knock-off's at Joanns, for gardening, and they hurt!!!!they were so hard. I think crocs are worth the money. I am into buying quality. because if I don't, I know I'll spend more than that in shoes that fall apart or get torn up easy, or are just not safe. Safety in shoes is a big thing for me on the playground. And most of the time, even in good shoes for play, my kids take them off because they get better footing barefoot.


----------



## bobica (May 31, 2004)

dd is still wearing her crocs from last year. we bought her the next size up for this year but the size difference is HUGE. she wears the new ones sometimes but prefers her old ones. i think she'll need to grow at least another 1/2 size before she feels uncomfortable in the old ones & makes the transition.


----------



## Periwinkle (Feb 27, 2003)

No. They're all the same. Get the cheapest ones you can (and don't get a light color b/c they look filthy and don't actually clean that well).


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

My son has the Airwalk ones from Payless and he's on summer #2 with them. He was a size 9 when we bought them (they say 9-10) and he's in an 11 now but they still fit comfortably. And they never fall off and nothing's broken. They're very worn but no holes yet. I'll buy another pair of the cheapies when they finally wear out/get too small. I have a pair of Crocs, and bought the brand name because I wanted the Mary Janes.


----------



## cmhotzler (May 29, 2005)

I don't think they are the same. I wear real crocs all the time--except for work. My work shoes have to be "industry standard" slip-resistent, therefore I bought the imitation crocs. Are they more comfortable than regular shoes? Absolutely. Are they more comfortable than crocs? Not a chance. The fake ones are not made with the exact same material, which conforms to your individual foot-high arches, low arches, doesn't matter. The material kinda "melts" into your foot shape regardless. I have a huge corn on the bottom of my foot (TMI sorry) and severe back problems--my back has been GREAT since only wearing crocs and the corn does not hurt AT ALL. I work 10 hours straight on my feet walking, and wish I could wear my crocs there as well. BUT, the imitation is MUCH better than normal shoes. So I say--if you've never worn crocs (for atleast a few days straight) you'll do fine with the imitation ones (the good imitation ones-not the harder inflexible ones). Even the imitation ones are SO MUCH BETTER than regular shoes. But, if given the chance to wear imitation over real, most people would choose the real ones once they have felt the difference for a few days. That being said, I would buy real ones only for myself-but I would buy fake ones for my kids. They grow so fast and don't have all the problems I used to have. THAT being said, my kids both have real ones because I had extra money at that time and was buying myself ones anyhow. Yes, they are ugly...but dear God, they make your feet and back feel wonderful. Make sure that they fit correctly as well. Crocs should not be touching ANY part of your foot except the bottom when standing still. It feels REALLY weird at first, totally different than any other shoe you've ever had on your foot, but once used to it will make a world of difference. Both my kids are INCREDIBLY active--running all the time, and the crocs work just fine after they got used to them. They have lasted well over a year (all 5 pairs in our house) although they do lose a bit of the slip resistance. If you have the money-go for it. If you don't have the money and it would create hardship spending that much-then you'll do fine with the fake ones. Cause even the fake ones are better than none at all!!


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

I think we're going shopping this afternoon. Yipee!! The Stride Rite shoe store that we normally go to has a punch card for when you buy so many pairs of shoes. They'll take the average amount spent/pair and then you get that much to spend. Which means one of the kids would get a free pair of Crocs and maybe even part of a second pair would be paid for. This is definitely making me lean toward the Crocs.....

I love hearing everyone's stories.


----------



## 3girls1boy (Nov 20, 2001)

Ugh!! I have to say that I think Crocs are the UGLIEST shoes ever!


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3girls1boy* 
Ugh!! I have to say that I think Crocs are the UGLIEST shoes ever!

Have you seen Z-coils?


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3girls1boy* 
Ugh!! I have to say that I think Crocs are the UGLIEST shoes ever!

I thought so at first too, but I have since changed my mind.

These will be my next pair of shoes

I have tired them on and can testify of their cuteness.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

What are z-coils?
We didn't get shopping today. With gas prices what they are we decided to wait until we had a bigger shopping list. It WAS more than just the Crocs, but not enough to justify a trip


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

Not to sway either way - my ds has 2 pairs of crocs. The original crocs were actually made in Canada but the demand has grown so much that most are now made in China. If you can get your hands on a pair of each they feel very differrent. We like the ones from Canada best.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

My dd likes hers, and I like that unlike flip flos they don't fall off under the table in restaurants. Ugh, that annoys me to no end . . . I try to remember the crocs when we're going out to eat!!

I think the basic style is really ugly on adults, but I just got a pair of the mary janes in the mail yesterday. They're cute!


----------



## DQMama (Mar 21, 2006)

Stride Rite charges about $30 but our Hallmark has them for $24. Hallmark has a bigger selection too.

I really wanted a pair for ds (because I knew he'd love the charms--they make Cars, Mickey, etc.). But the little black thing rubbed his foot (like a PP said) and he is between sizes. The 8-9 was way too small, and the 10-11 was huge!


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

my mom got my son a pair of the airwalks, and at first I thought they were the ugliest things I ever saw. But DS LOVES them, he can put them on by himself (he's 3), he wears them everywhere, and the uglies have grown on me








I've had zilch problem with them wearing out or stinking or breaking or anything.


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

We got the kids some Crocs today. So far they love them, and I hope they continue to.


----------



## 4Marmalade (May 4, 2004)

I can't believe we broke down and got them for ds and dd







. Dh got a pair last year and ds has been asking for a pair for the last 2 months. We had a store credit at a store that carried them and couldn't find anything else to buy so we gave in and ds picked out a pair. He LOVES them. We lasted about 2 days before we went back and bought a pair for dd. She kept trying to wear ds's and wouldn't give them back. I tried on a pair but they weren't comfortable me (I think I'm in between sizes).

I know a few people who bought the knock-offs and they didn't last very long but I have no personal experience with them.

And I agree with a previous poster, I find them much cuter on children than on adults.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

My kids would love the Cars things to put in the holes.....

Interesting that they're for sale at Hallmark too, didn't know that!


----------



## greeny (Apr 27, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought of Hallmark either.

We actually bought ours at Whole Foods.


----------



## eco_mama (Feb 10, 2006)

i found some for a great price (20.25 including shipping). dd liked the pic of them so i hope she likes to wear them too!


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

My kids live in their Crocs. They have held up really well, they got them for Christmas and they've worn them everyday (literally!!!) even to school, beach, you name it. My son isn't quite in the next size up, so his look lose but he claims they fit just fine.

MSN runs $10 off Shoebuy.com quite a bit, that's where I got my last 2 pairs for them. Plus somehow I free shipping, so they were $15 a pair shipped.







I recently bought my DD a pair of Mary Janes (in red) in the next size up. They look very cute.

I'm not really sure how to take care of them, but they dry fast.


----------



## peachpie (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Leilalu* 
I thought so at first too, but I have since changed my mind.

These will be my next pair of shoes

I have tired them on and can testify of their cuteness.

Oooh I'm totally not a "shoe" person but I want those! What color ya thinking of Leilalu?


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 

MSN runs $10 off Shoebuy.com quite a bit, that's where I got my last 2 pairs for them. Plus somehow I free shipping, so they were $15 a pair shipped.









How did you find out about this??

And to the pp who got them for $20.25, where did you find that deal?! I've only found them as low as $25 shipped!


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Here's what i am gonna say about Crocs (the clog people love to hate lol)-- They Do Not Stink!

Since my kids all have rank sweaty feet, they are a goddess-send.
Here's the thing-- they do not stink.

Have I said that?









Big thing-- Not Made By Child Slaves In China.

PS & ETA I have purple Mary Jane ones and lime clog ones. I have a pair for the barn & garden, and a pair for the house, although I have worn the house pair out in the world, and everyone comments on how great they are. Lately, I have not been wearing those out, as I don't want the attention. lol


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

Go to MSN.com and look in the box on the right side, going down. They are 20% off now and FREE SHIPPING!

MSN Weekend Special:

Save 20% on any purchase plus Free Shipping!

Cannot be combined with any other offer.
Not valid on purchase or redemption of gift certificates.
Applies to participating brands only.
Shoebuy reserves the right to end or change this offer at any time.
Free Shipping offer does not apply on shipments outside of the United States.
Prefer to order by phone?
Contact Shoebuy.com Customer Service toll-free at 1-888-200-8414 and mention the "MSN Weekend Special" to receive your discount.

Click here to return to the Shoebuy.com homepage


----------



## robugmum (May 1, 2003)

My kids have real Crocs, I have cheap knock offs - I can't tell the difference








I have seen some really bad knock offs though, that don't look or feel anything like Crocs, stiffer, differently shaped - I'd stay away from them.
I like all the different styles the crocs come in though.


----------



## **Mia** (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peachpie* 
Oooh I'm totally not a "shoe" person but I want those! What color ya thinking of Leilalu?

I love mine! I have them in the hot pink color and silver and wear them all the time! They aren't as breathable as regular crocs but they are so much better looking. They're not as comfortable either, but they are still a lot more comfortable than regular ballet flats.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusanInItaly* 
Go to MSN.com and look in the box on the right side, going down. They are 20% off now and FREE SHIPPING!

MSN Weekend Special:

Save 20% on any purchase plus Free Shipping!

Cannot be combined with any other offer.
Not valid on purchase or redemption of gift certificates.
Applies to participating brands only.
Shoebuy reserves the right to end or change this offer at any time.
Free Shipping offer does not apply on shipments outside of the United States.
Prefer to order by phone?
Contact Shoebuy.com Customer Service toll-free at 1-888-200-8414 and mention the "MSN Weekend Special" to receive your discount.

Click here to return to the Shoebuy.com homepage

Thank you, thank you, thank you...checking this out now!!!!


----------



## Heffernhyphen (May 3, 2005)

I wouldn't even buy Crocs at a garage sale. I think they're silly looking and I avoid trendy looks like the plague. I think they'll be just another one of those styles we'll look back at in 10 years and say, "What was I thinking?"


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

ugh. it appears like the sale must be over???


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

I need a pair of closed toe ones as I work at a hospital...


----------



## SusanInItaly (Oct 5, 2003)

MSN runs specials with Shoebuy.com off and on.


----------



## myjulybabes (Jun 24, 2003)

I would avoid the super-cheapie knock-offs. I bought a pair from Walmart







just to try them out. Soooo not the same. And they aren't the most attractive shoes to begin with, so why get something that's not as comfy or durable??? A lot of kids at dd's school seem to wear the Airwalks, and they seem to hold up well (I see them wearing the same pair most of the year), and they come in cool swirly color patterns, but I haven't actually tried them on.

The sizing is the one thing I take issue with. When dd first got hers, one size was too small, and the next was too large. Ds and I have never had that problem though, so maybe it's just person by person. At least try some on.

Interesting thing, ds tends to shuffle his feet when he walks, and wears the tread off the heels of every single pair of shoes. His crocs look scuffed, but don't seem to be any less slip resistant. I don't think they became any less comfortable either, because he has that worn blue pair and a newer black pair....and he'll pick the blues ones every time, given a choice. (he also picked out both pairs, so he liked both colors once upon a time)


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Go to MSN.com and look in the box on the right side, going down. They are 20% off now and FREE SHIPPING!

Quote:

MSN Weekend Special:

Save 20% on any purchase plus Free Shipping!

Cannot be combined with any other offer.
Not valid on purchase or redemption of gift certificates.
Applies to participating brands only.
Shoebuy reserves the right to end or change this offer at any time.
Free Shipping offer does not apply on shipments outside of the United States.
Prefer to order by phone?
Contact Shoebuy.com Customer Service toll-free at 1-888-200-8414 and mention the "MSN Weekend Special" to receive your discount.

Click here to return to the Shoebuy.com homepage
I just did this, but the special right now is 15% off and free shipping- got 7yo DD a pair for $22.91, shipped. It said MSN One Day Sale, so hurry!!

My kids have Crocs and Airwalks- the Crocs have stayed soft and pliable, but the Airwalks have stiffened up. My 4yo DD loves her swirly Airwalks, but I can tell a big difference in the quality between the 2. They are definately worth the price, IMO, because we live in the desert southwest and Crocs are year-round shoes for us.


----------



## oneotamama (Apr 23, 2004)

I ended up buying 2 pairs of Crocs at a Stride Rite store for $29.95/ea. I was glad that I went to a "real" store b/c my ds tried on one pair of 10-11 and they were too small, but when he tried them in a different color, they were great. Strange. My ds got the new Pirates of the Caribbean (black ones) and dd got the pink ones.

In hindsight after I studied the Pirate ones, I don't think I would have let ds get them. They're evil w/the skull and swords on the ankle strap. Unfortunately he wore them out of the store and broke them in all afternoon. And adores them. Oh well....


----------



## Faithful Mommy (Jun 7, 2006)

Hey Mamas! FYI..... Just wanted to let you guys know that I've been reading some of your posts and just simply







: .............. but anyway, I took some advice that some Mamas gave regarding Airwalks being the same as Crocs and went to Payless today to get some for my dc only to find out that they have been RECALLED!! The lady said it was only the small sizes, so please be careful with your little guys!!! I decided to just order some Crocs over the internet instead......... just wanted to share the news!!!

Thanks!


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

DD and I both have these Mary Janes and we love them! Totally worth it to me!


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faithful Mommy* 
Hey Mamas! FYI..... Just wanted to let you guys know that I've been reading some of your posts and just simply







: .............. but anyway, I took some advice that some Mamas gave regarding Airwalks being the same as Crocs and went to Payless today to get some for my dc only to find out that they have been RECALLED!! The lady said it was only the small sizes, so please be careful with your little guys!!! I decided to just order some Crocs over the internet instead......... just wanted to share the news!!!

Thanks!

Thanks for posting that. My 3 yo has some Airwalks that sound like they have been recalled. The recall is that the plastic "rivet" that holds the back strap on can come off and is a choking hazard. http://www.payless.com/Notices/20070...*ProductRecall


----------



## Venice Mamacita (Dec 24, 2003)

We've never tried the knock-offs, but I totally swear by the real deal Crocs. DS is a very busy 4 y/o and they're the only shoes he'll wear. He wore the very first pair I bought him (a year or so ago) every single day and they're still in great shape. As far as I'm concerned, they're worth every penny. I just hope he doesn't find out about the Pirate ones . . . .


----------



## mamarabolli (Jun 28, 2006)

I haven't read all the posts, but I do know crocs have a patented technology that prevents bacterial growth - hence no stink. They're not just plastic like the knock offs.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

real crocs are not working out so great for my dd1 just as i suspected. they're too wide and are making blisters on the top/side of her foot near the ankle. however the knock-off crocs sold under the carter's label that i bought for dd2 are fine. they're not as wide and fit her foot better. no blister trouble there.


----------



## kaliki_kila (Aug 16, 2005)

I have never tried the knock-offs, but I love the real crocs because you can just wipe them down with a baby wipe when they get dirty (which is often). They seem to be very comfortable, although kind of ugly, but who cares?


----------

